# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پزشکی یا مهندسی؟

## KARIMASADI

سلام بچه ها من پشت کنکوریم میخوام واسه کنکور ریاضی بخونم کنارش کنکور زبانم میدم ولی با خودم فکر کردم یکم گفتم پزشکی الان شغل پردرامد و خوبیه بنظرتون میتونم تو این 4 ماه و نیم پزشکی بیامر اگه بخونمو تلاش کنم؟ خواهشا رک و راست باشید نیاید الکی فقط امید بدید چون ریاضی راحت مهندسی میشه اورد  چون داوطلب زیاد نداره ولی تجربی هممون میدونیم خان هشتمه و تا الان بنده هیچی نخوندم میرسم جدی و با تلاش بخونم پزشکی بیارم؟ یا واس همون مهندسی بخونم؟ مهندسی ام دوست دارم ولی شغلش تو ایران ثبات نداره ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید که میشه درام پزشکی از الان یا نه؟  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Yasna14

4ماه ونیم نه 5 ماه ونیم
واینکه شما میتونید قبول بشید یا نه به ارداه خودتون بستگی داره و به نظر من کسی نمیتونه جواب اینو بده 
و اگه میترسین که زمان کم باشه که زمان باقی مانده واسه تموم کردن دروس کافیه وحتی زمان واسه جمع بندی ومرور هم هس 
دینی :34 درسه اگه یک درمیان دینی بخونیم تو 68 ما میگیریم 70 روز تمامه
عربی :19 درسه که من گفتم هر درس رو به دو بخش تقسیم کردم و38 بخش شد که اگه اینم یک در میان بخونیم 76 روزه ما میگیریم 80 روزه تمام 
فارسی: اکثرن مبحثی میخونن  که شامل لغت واملا  ارایه ادبی   دستور زبان   وقرابت که اگه شما  هر روز لغات یک درسو بخونید 50 روزه لغات تمومه واسه قرابت دو کار  میتونید انجام بدید به نظر من اول قرابت ومفاهیم 3 کتاب درسی بخونید وتمام کنید در کنار لغات  بعد شروع کنید تست قرابت بزنید وتحلیل کنید 
ارایه ادبی ودستور زبانم تا عید تموم میشن
زبان :من خودم درس زبان ضعیفم وفقط تا عید واژه میخونم بعدش گرامر وکلوز تست
دروس تخصصی 
زیست:  زیست 70 گفتاره که اگر روزی یک گفتار تموم کنید 70 روزه تمومه حالا ما 30 روزم میگیریم مرور مطالب خوانده شده 100 روزه تمومه
شیمی :10 فصل که من خودم هر فصل به 7 قسمت تقسیم کردم شما اگه نمیتونید میتونید به ده بخش تقسیم کنید و100 روزه شیمی تمومه
فیزیک :11 فصل واسه هر فصل ده روزم وقت بزارید 110 روزه تمومه که تا جایی که میدونم  خیلی فصلا کمتر از 10 روز جمع میشمن مثل قصل اندازه گیری
ریاضی: و ریاضی به نظر من زمانبر ترین درسه که میتونید مبحث هندسه رو حذف کنید و اگه دیدید وقت هست مینونید بخونید ریاضی رو  به نظر من تا اخر اردیبهشت اگه همه مباحثشو بخونید میتونید با تست کافی ومرور تموم کنید 
و اینم بدونید مشکل من وشما هیچ وقت زمان نبوده ونیست باور مونه
ویه نصیحت سعی کنید تا جای ممکن به انجمن  نیان

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام بچه ها من پشت کنکوریم میخوام واسه کنکور ریاضی بخونم کنارش کنکور زبانم میدم ولی با خودم فکر کردم یکم گفتم پزشکی الان شغل پردرامد و خوبیه بنظرتون میتونم تو این 4 ماه و نیم پزشکی بیامر اگه بخونمو تلاش کنم؟ خواهشا رک و راست باشید نیاید الکی فقط امید بدید چون ریاضی راحت مهندسی میشه اورد  چون داوطلب زیاد نداره ولی تجربی هممون میدونیم خان هشتمه و تا الان بنده هیچی نخوندم میرسم جدی و با تلاش بخونم پزشکی بیارم؟ یا واس همون مهندسی بخونم؟ مهندسی ام دوست دارم ولی شغلش تو ایران ثبات نداره ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید که میشه درام پزشکی از الان یا نه؟


اگر تا الان دروس تخصصی ریاضیو خوب خونده بودی میتونستی ولی چون میگی هیچی نخوندی با پایه ی صفر نمیشه پزشکی آورد مخصوصا که زیست هم اصلا ندیدی و تا روش خوندنش دستت بیاد زمان میبره ولی شاید پیراها رو بتونی بیاری اگه خوب و محکم بخونی
ولی ریاضی هم دانشگاه های خوبش اگه بیاری من قول بهت میدم بیکار نمیمونی
تو مهندسیا اگر خارج از دانشگاه کار کنی کار هست ولی صرفا با مدرک مهندسی خالی کار نیست

----------


## KARIMASADI

> 4ماه ونیم نه 5 ماه ونیم
> واینکه شما میتونید قبول بشید یا نه به ارداه خودتون بستگی داره و به نظر من کسی نمیتونه جواب اینو بده 
> و اگه میترسین که زمان کم باشه که زمان باقی مانده واسه تموم کردن دروس کافیه وحتی زمان واسه جمع بندی ومرور هم هس 
> دینی :34 درسه اگه یک درمیان دینی بخونیم تو 68 ما میگیریم 70 روز تمامه
> عربی :19 درسه که من گفتم هر درس رو به دو بخش تقسیم کردم و38 بخش شد که اگه اینم یک در میان بخونیم 76 روزه ما میگیریم 80 روزه تمام 
> فارسی: اکثرن مبحثی میخونن  که شامل لغت واملا  ارایه ادبی   دستور زبان   وقرابت که اگه شما  هر روز لغات یک درسو بخونید 50 روزه لغات تمومه واسه قرابت دو کار  میتونید انجام بدید به نظر من اول قرابت ومفاهیم 3 کتاب درسی بخونید وتمام کنید در کنار لغات  بعد شروع کنید تست قرابت بزنید وتحلیل کنید 
> ارایه ادبی ودستور زبانم تا عید تموم میشن
> زبان :من خودم درس زبان ضعیفم وفقط تا عید واژه میخونم بعدش گرامر وکلوز تست
> دروس تخصصی 
> ...


درسته ولی من الان نمیدونم واس شیمی و زیست از چه منابعی استفاده کنم چون تو 99 سطح سوالا بالا بوده کتابا تغییر کردنه و ادبیات فیلم اموزشیم ببینم؟ بنظرت؟

----------


## KARIMASADI

> اگر تا الان دروس تخصصی ریاضیو خوب خونده بودی میتونستی ولی چون میگی هیچی نخوندی با پایه ی صفر نمیشه پزشکی آورد مخصوصا که زیست هم اصلا ندیدی و تا روش خوندنش دستت بیاد زمان میبره ولی شاید پیراها رو بتونی بیاری اگه خوب و محکم بخونی
> ولی ریاضی هم دانشگاه های خوبش اگه بیاری من قول بهت میدم بیکار نمیمونی
> تو مهندسیا اگر خارج از دانشگاه کار کنی کار هست ولی صرفا با مدرک مهندسی خالی کار نیست


زیست که بلدم یازدهمو فولم ولی دیپلم تجربیم من بخاطر علاقه خواستم مهندسی کنکور بدم ریاضیم تابع و نسبت های مثلثاتی کلا یه چیزایی میدونم که سریع یاد میگیرم کار کنم با یه کتاب یا دبیر خوب

----------


## mohammad1381

بگیر بخون،یا قبولی یا نه!

----------


## Yasna14

> درسته ولی من الان نمیدونم واس شیمی و زیست از چه منابعی استفاده کنم چون تو 99 سطح سوالا بالا بوده کتابا تغییر کردنه و ادبیات فیلم اموزشیم ببینم؟ بنظرت؟


درباره منابع که واقعن سلیقه ای هستش مثلن ممکنه 
من با یه کتاب راحت باشم شما با یه کتاب دیگه منبع اول خودتون به خودتون بستگی داره ولی به عنوان منبع دوم وواسه جمعع بندی میتونید موج ازمون شیمی وزیست استفاده کنید که سطحش بالاس
کتابا تغییراتی داشتن که میتونید تغیراتشو خودتون تو کتاب بنوسید اونقدر زیاد تغییر نداشته
ادبیات واسه مبحث لغت و املا  قرابت وارایه ادبی نیازی به فیلم اموزشی نیس ولی اگر دستور زبان لنگ میزنید میتونید از دستور زبان شاهین زاد استفاده کنید که 12 جلسه اس که میتونید ببینید هر جلسه اشم حدودا 30 دقیقه اس
من تنها درسی که فیلم نگاه میکنم ریاضی که اونم با اقای ثابتی الا پیش میرم ودستور زبان شاهین زاد تمام   ....و دروس دیگه احتیاجی به فیلم ندارن

----------


## KARIMASADI

> بگیر بخون،یا قبولی یا نه!


این که نشد حرف بشینم بخونم پزشکی نیارم خوب حسرت میخورم میتونستم مهندسی درام  و پرستاری و معلمی هیچی جز پزشکی ارزش مهندسی نداره

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KARIMASADI


این که نشد حرف بشینم بخونم پزشکی نیارم خوب حسرت میخورم میتونستم مهندسی درام  و پرستاری و معلمی هیچی جز پزشکی ارزش مهندسی نداره


احتمالش کم هست به نظرم . 

*

----------


## Yasna14

> این که نشد حرف بشینم بخونم پزشکی نیارم خوب حسرت میخورم میتونستم مهندسی درام  و پرستاری و معلمی هیچی جز پزشکی ارزش مهندسی نداره


ببینید  هیچکی نمیتونه تضمین کنه که اگه شمااز الان بخواید باتمام توانتون شروع به خوندن کنید و پزشکی بیارید 
هیچکیم نمیتونه تضمین کنه شما اگه از الان شروع به خوندن کنید پزشکی نیارید 
 بستگی به تلاش خودتون داره  هرچه تلاش بیشتر رتبه بهتر  وهیچکس به طور قاطعانه نمیتونه جوابتونو بده که ایا پزشکی میارید یا نه
شما بسم الله بگو  تلاشتونم کنید ومطمعن باشید که اون بالایی هم واسش بهتون هس
وبهتره واسه هیچ رشته ارزش تعیین نکنیم
من خودم ارزوم پرستاریه

----------


## Yasna14

هزار تا نمونه هس که تونستند تو زمان کم پزشکی بیارند ولی کار هر کسی نیس

----------


## _Joseph_

*پزشکی و نمیدونم (اگه زیستتون خوب باشه شاید)
ولی مهندسی به شدت به دانشگاه بستگی داره (کلا 5 تا دانشگاه خوب داریم تقریبا) اگه به اون خوبا قبول بشی راه خودت رو پیدا میکنی تو دانشگاه و یا اپلای میکنی یا اینکه تو ایران اگه شانس اوردی و بچه باهوشی بودی به یه در امدی میرسی که کافی باشه 
ولی در کل خودت الان وضع ریاضی رو میدونی دیگه به طور مثال اگه بگم دور و بر و همکلاسی های خودم رو بهت میگم
یه دوستم لیسانس مهندسی شیمی اصفهان رو گرفته بیکاره و خدمت سربازی هم از اونطرف داره بهش فشار میاره
یکی دیگه لیسانس مهندسی شیمی مراغه داره بیکاره و داره تو یکی از کارخونه های شهرمون کارگری میکنه روز مزد
یکی دیگه مهندسی کامپیوتر تبریز گرفته یدونه مغازه کپی و پرینت و اعلامیه فوت و ... میزنه
یکی از دوستان رفتن عمران شهید مدنی الان تازه داره پیش یه کابینت کار اشپزخونه شاگردی میکنه
یکی دیگر رفت مهندسی مکانیک امیر کبیر الان داره کنکور تدریس میکنه
یکی دیگه رفت مهندسی کامپیوتر امیر کبیر الان یکی از دولوپر های سایت ادرس هست که پول خوبی هم میگیره
یکی دیگه معماری خوند الان داره تو کار فرش تبریز تجارت میکنه 
یکی هم رفت عمران تبریز و الان مغازه باز کرده نقشه کشی میکنه
لتفاقا یکی دیگر از دوستای خودم هم سال 95کنکور تجربی بود اومد ریاضی کنکور داد قبول شد شبانه دانشگاه تبریز رشته مکانیک بعدش دید ریاضی مهندسی مکانیک براش سنگینه و نمیتونه بخونه تو دانشگاه تغییر رشته داد به معماری و الان پیش باباش داره میچرخه
در کل تصمیم با خودته اگه علاقه داری و یه ایده خاصی تو سرته برو مهندسی و اپلایس کن البته اگه شرایطش رو داری اگه نه که  خودت یکم منطقی باش 
علاقه خیلی خوبه ولی یه دلیلی پیدا کن برای چیزی که میخوای بکنی
و در اخر حرفهای من و امثال من رو فقط در قالب یک نظر و دیدگاه بهش نگاه کن نه یک مسیر حرکت و  شیرازه تصمیم گیریت*

----------


## sina_u

این تصور اشتباهی هست که تو رشته مهندسی حتما باید همون اول بهترین دانشگاه قبول بشی تا پذیرش بگیری وگرنه بدبختی.
اگه دانشگاه خوب هم قبول نشی میتونی بخونی و کار یاد بگیری و ارشد دانشگاه خوبی قبول بشی و فعالیت های جانبی داشته باشی و پذیرش بگیری. اکثر بچه ها هم از همین طریق میرن.
اگه قصدت رفتن هست پزشکی رشته اشتباهی هست.

----------


## Shah1n

> زیست که بلدم یازدهمو فولم ولی دیپلم تجربیم من بخاطر علاقه خواستم مهندسی کنکور بدم ریاضیم تابع و نسبت های مثلثاتی کلا یه چیزایی میدونم که سریع یاد میگیرم کار کنم با یه کتاب یا دبیر خوب


خب بشین بخون
نمیشه گفت 100 درصد میتونی ولی ناممکن نیست
شما اگه از 1 تیر هم شروع کنی بازم صد در صد سال آینده ش که پزشک نیستی فقط تلاش
علاقه ت هم اگه مهندسی خاصی هست برو و به خاطر پول نرو دنبال پزشکی چون علاقه نداشته باشی کم میاری دانشگاه

----------


## KARIMASADI

> *پزشکی و نمیدونم (اگه زیستتون خوب باشه شاید)
> ولی مهندسی به شدت به دانشگاه بستگی داره (کلا 5 تا دانشگاه خوب داریم تقریبا) اگه به اون خوبا قبول بشی راه خودت رو پیدا میکنی تو دانشگاه و یا اپلای میکنی یا اینکه تو ایران اگه شانس اوردی و بچه باهوشی بودی به یه در امدی میرسی که کافی باشه 
> ولی در کل خودت الان وضع ریاضی رو میدونی دیگه به طور مثال اگه بگم دور و بر و همکلاسی های خودم رو بهت میگم
> یه دوستم لیسانس مهندسی شیمی اصفهان رو گرفته بیکاره و خدمت سربازی هم از اونطرف داره بهش فشار میاره
> یکی دیگه لیسانس مهندسی شیمی مراغه داره بیکاره و داره تو یکی از کارخونه های شهرمون کارگری میکنه روز مزد
> یکی دیگه مهندسی کامپیوتر تبریز گرفته یدونه مغازه کپی و پرینت و اعلامیه فوت و ... میزنه
> یکی از دوستان رفتن عمران شهید مدنی الان تازه داره پیش یه کابینت کار اشپزخونه شاگردی میکنه
> یکی دیگر رفت مهندسی مکانیک امیر کبیر الان داره کنکور تدریس میکنه
> یکی دیگه رفت مهندسی کامپیوتر امیر کبیر الان یکی از دولوپر های سایت ادرس هست که پول خوبی هم میگیره
> ...


حرفت درسته تنها دلیلیم که واس مهندسی یا رشته زبان نمیخونم یا اطمینان خاطر نمیکنم نبود شغل و کم بودم یا کم درامد بودنشه و تو ایران جز پزشکی و پرستاری  رشته ای اطمینان خاطر نیست براش من دکتر زبان دیدم تهش معلم شده مهندس هوافضا دیدم معلم کنکوری شده همشم میگن الکی به خودت بستگی داره اگه اینطوره چرا هیچکدومشون با توجه به مدرکشون سرکار نیستن؟ چیز عجیبیه به والله تو این چیزا که میای هی گیج تر میشی منم ببخشید اینو میگم مثل 90 درصد احمق نیستم که میخونن الکی واس پزشکی فکر میکنن در میان مسخره بازی تهشم به یه معلمی راضی میشن نه من بخوام از الان شروغ کنم شما که تو 5و نیم ماه ببندم شماهم باید کمکم کنید و بگید چه منابعی سبک و خوبن و مفید و روونه درسنامشون میری یه کتاب بخونی کمک درسی 50 درصدش چرته کلاسا انلاینم که بزور تست حل میکنن بیشترشون فقط مافیان میمونه ادم

----------


## KARIMASADI

> خب بشین بخون
> نمیشه گفت 100 درصد میتونی ولی ناممکن نیست
> شما اگه از 1 تیر هم شروع کنی بازم صد در صد سال آینده ش که پزشک نیستی فقط تلاش
> علاقه ت هم اگه مهندسی خاصی هست برو و به خاطر پول نرو دنبال پزشکی چون علاقه نداشته باشی کم میاری دانشگاه


من کلا فکرم این  بود عمومیا وش یمی و فیزیکو و ریاضیو خوب بخونم و زیست و بزارم واس 2ماه و نیم دیگه چون سریع یاد میگیرم و بلدم ازش  که فکرامو کنم اگه مهندسی خواستم بخونم  3ماه اخر هندسه گسسته هم بخونم اگر نه واس تجربی خواستم کنکور بدم زیست وبخونم ولی ازت کمک میخوام که منابعی که درستنو معرفی کنی تو این 5 ماهم که گذشت همش کار میکردم درب مغازه و درس نمیخوندم و فاز کنکور نبودم نمیدونم سوالا شیمی و زیست چع تغییری کردن تو کمک درسیا یا کدومشون خوبه کمکم کنید ممنونتون میشم یا فیلم یا دی وی دی کیو ببینم تو منابغم مثل ریاضی فقزیک فقط میگن قضاتی و اریان ولی هی میبینم بعضیا میگن بدن و دزد روشاشون جواب نمیده و ادم بیشتر گم میشه

----------


## Shah1n

> من کلا فکرم این  بود عمومیا وش یمی و فیزیکو و ریاضیو خوب بخونم و زیست و بزارم واس 2ماه و نیم دیگه چون سریع یاد میگیرم و بلدم ازش  که فکرامو کنم اگه مهندسی خواستم بخونم  3ماه اخر هندسه گسسته هم بخونم اگر نه واس تجربی خواستم کنکور بدم زیست وبخونم ولی ازت کمک میخوام که منابعی که درستنو معرفی کنی تو این 5 ماهم که گذشت همش کار میکردم درب مغازه و درس نمیخوندم و فاز کنکور نبودم نمیدونم سوالا شیمی و زیست چع تغییری کردن تو کمک درسیا یا کدومشون خوبه کمکم کنید ممنونتون میشم یا فیلم یا دی وی دی کیو ببینم تو منابغم مثل ریاضی فقزیک فقط میگن قضاتی و اریان ولی هی میبینم بعضیا میگن بدن و دزد روشاشون جواب نمیده و ادم بیشتر گم میشه


چیزی که من میبینم قبول نمیشید
نه مهندسی یه دانشگاه خوب و نه پزشکی
فکرامو کنم اگه مهندسی خواستم بخونم و زیستو میزارم دوماه و نیم دیگه یعنی سردرگمی و چرخ چرخ زدن دور خودت و نهایتش قبول نشدن
قبل از تعیین منابع ببین چی میخای و برای چی تلاش میکنی اونجوری بخای بخونی اصلا مرور و آزمون و اینا نمیشه داشت و میشه تلاش بیهوده ای که فقط خسته میشی و یه سال دیگه پشت کنکور موندن یا نهایتش یه دانشگاه سطح پایین با یه رشته نه چندان خوب
همین امشب قال قضیه رو بکن
ببین دلت میگه کدوم
تو برای موفقیت باید رشته و دانشگاهی که میخوای رو تعیین کنی (این نکته مهمیه که خیلیا میگن بزار بعد کنکور تصمیم میگیرم و یا مثل شما اصلا نمیدونن چی میخان و همین باعث میشه موفق نشن)
بعد از اینکه هدفتو مشخص کردی میری منبع تهیه میکنی و چون پشت کنکوری هستی قطعا یه سری منابع داری
فیلم هم نمیخاد بشینی از اول تا آخر ببینی چون برای مباحثی که بلدی میشه وقت تلف کردن
میری سمت کتاب یا کتاب کمک درسی و مبحث مورد نظرو میخونی بعد اگر متوجه نشدی میری سراغ فیلم(اینطوری بهتره چون درسنامه رو خوندی و میدونی کجا ها مشکل داری دقبق تر گوش میدی)
اینکه تدریس کی بهتره شما برو سراغ اونی که اصولی درس میده شهرتش هم ول کن چه بسا یه ناشناس بهتر باشه
اصلا نرو سراغ اینایی که روش میگن و اینکه با این  روش در ده ثانیه تست رو حل میکنی
حالا شاید یکی بیاد روش اصولی رو جوری توضیح بده که تو ذهنت بمونه ولی اینکه روش های عجیب بگه بدرد نمیخوره
در مورد فیلم و منابع هم تو همین انجمن یه سرچ کنی میبینی کی خوبه من فیلمی استفاده نکردم به شخصه که توصیه کنم و خب کتابهای کمک آموزشی نظام جدید هم بررسی نکردم اما تو همین انجمن تاپیک های زیادی دیدم که راهنمایی های مفیدی داخلش بود

----------


## _Joseph_

> من کلا فکرم این  بود عمومیا وش یمی و فیزیکو و ریاضیو خوب بخونم و زیست و بزارم واس 2ماه و نیم دیگه چون سریع یاد میگیرم و بلدم ازش  که فکرامو کنم اگه مهندسی خواستم بخونم  3ماه اخر هندسه گسسته هم بخونم اگر نه واس تجربی خواستم کنکور بدم زیست وبخونم ولی ازت کمک میخوام که منابعی که درستنو معرفی کنی تو این 5 ماهم که گذشت همش کار میکردم درب مغازه و درس نمیخوندم و فاز کنکور نبودم نمیدونم سوالا شیمی و زیست چع تغییری کردن تو کمک درسیا یا کدومشون خوبه کمکم کنید ممنونتون میشم یا فیلم یا دی وی دی کیو ببینم تو منابغم مثل ریاضی فقزیک فقط میگن قضاتی و اریان ولی هی میبینم بعضیا میگن بدن و دزد روشاشون جواب نمیده و ادم بیشتر گم میشه


از تاپیک معرفی منابع کنکور1400 استفاده کن 
ولی این رو بگم که سمت هندسه و گسسته به صورت گزینشی برید یعنی یه قسمتهای خوبش رو گلچین کنید بخونید والا تو این مدت نمیتونید یادشون بگیرید برای حسابانم همون قسمتهای تجربی رو بخونید و معادله مثلثاتی و کاربرد مشتق و ... نخونید

----------


## KARIMASADI

> چیزی که من میبینم قبول نمیشید
> نه مهندسی یه دانشگاه خوب و نه پزشکی
> فکرامو کنم اگه مهندسی خواستم بخونم و زیستو میزارم دوماه و نیم دیگه یعنی سردرگمی و چرخ چرخ زدن دور خودت و نهایتش قبول نشدن
> قبل از تعیین منابع ببین چی میخای و برای چی تلاش میکنی اونجوری بخای بخونی اصلا مرور و آزمون و اینا نمیشه داشت و میشه تلاش بیهوده ای که فقط خسته میشی و یه سال دیگه پشت کنکور موندن یا نهایتش یه دانشگاه سطح پایین با یه رشته نه چندان خوب
> همین امشب قال قضیه رو بکن
> ببین دلت میگه کدوم
> تو برای موفقیت باید رشته و دانشگاهی که میخوای رو تعیین کنی (این نکته مهمیه که خیلیا میگن بزار بعد کنکور تصمیم میگیرم و یا مثل شما اصلا نمیدونن چی میخان و همین باعث میشه موفق نشن)
> بعد از اینکه هدفتو مشخص کردی میری منبع تهیه میکنی و چون پشت کنکوری هستی قطعا یه سری منابع داری
> فیلم هم نمیخاد بشینی از اول تا آخر ببینی چون برای مباحثی که بلدی میشه وقت تلف کردن
> ...


والله از هرکی میپرسم میگه فیزیک قضاتی ریاضی اریان بعدشم شما میگی منابع داری که نمیشه الان شیمی و زیست و ادبیات کلا سبک سوالاش تغییر کرده تو کتابای پارسال که نیست ویرایش جدیدا هست و من نمیدونم داداش من اگه کنکور بدم الان فکرامو کردم تجربی باید کنکور بدم چون ریاضی فصلایه اضافه فیزیکو هست هندسه و هست حسابانو هست که من حتی کتاب درسیشونم ندارم و هیچ اطلاعاتی راجبشون ندارم پس تجربی برگ برنده تره من نسبت به ریاضی و کنارش کنکور ریاضی میدم من میتونم پزشکی بیارم و خودمو میشناسم وقتی برم تلاش کنم بهش میرسم پدر مادر ولی درکشو ندارن و براشون مهم نیست و میتونم بگمم پدر مادری دارم که تنها دلیلین که نمیتونم درست درس بخونم وارد جزئیات نمیشم بدبختی کتابخونه ها هم بستن الان  خودممو خودم با روزی تهش 7 تا 8 ساعت خوندن که به کار پزشکی میدونم نمیاد واس همین میگمت گیجم چون مهنمدسی میدونم کمم بزنم میتونم اهوازی مهندسی ایتی بیارم خودم اهل خوزستانم از ای تیم هدفم این بود مدرک بگیرم برم خارج چون انگلیسیمم فوله و نقطه قوتم زبانمه و عربیم مثل اب یاد میگیرم  چون قبلا خیلی میخوندم نگاه کتاب کنم عین مرور واسم ادبیاتم یکم تمرین میخوام را فک اضافه و تشبیه و اینارو میدونم فقط مرور دینیم من داستانی راحت بخونم یاد میگیرم ولی تخصصیا زیست مثل اب خوردن یاد میگیرم و میره تو ذهنم یعنی حفظ نمیکنم یاد میگیرم فیزیکو و ریاضی خیلی برام شیرینن چیزیو خیلی خوب یاد بگیرم توش استاد میشم ولی باید خیلی تمرین کنم که به زمان بستگی داره شیمیم حفظیات مثل اب بودن برام نخونده سر ازمون میزدم از کلاس که یاد میگرفتم استیوکیرومتری و فرمول نویسیش زدم میکرد ولی متونم کار کنم ولی باز زمان زیاد میخواد مشکلم الان ریاضی و فیزیک و محاسبات شیمیه همین

----------


## arshaa

اگه میتونی تهران یا شریف یدونه ازینارو قبول شی برو
مدیریت(مالی.بازرگانی).اقتصا  د.مهندسی
اگه نشدی سال دیگه وقت بذار بشی
تضمینی ته اینا درامدت از یه متخصص چشم پزشکی بیشتره
تضمینی تضمینی
البته اگه به تهش برسی
و تهران یا شریف قبول بشی

----------


## KARIMASADI

> اگه میتونی تهران یا شریف یدونه ازینارو قبول شی برو
> مدیریت(مالی.بازرگانی).اقتصا  د.مهندسی
> اگه نشدی سال دیگه وقت بذار بشی
> تضمینی ته اینا درامدت از یه متخصص چشم پزشکی بیشتره
> تضمینی تضمینی
> البته اگه به تهش برسی
> و تهران یا شریف قبول بشی


{من کلا هدفم زبان بود چون قوی بود راحت در میایم میخوام تهران بیارم گفتم کنارش ریاضی یا تجربی بخونم که شغلای بهتری دارم مثل مهندسی و تجربیم پزشکی که پس فردا پشیمون نشم واس همین یکی ازینارو بالاخره میخونم

----------


## paradise.

> {من کلا هدفم زبان بود چون قوی بود راحت در میایم میخوام تهران بیارم گفتم کنارش ریاضی یا تجربی بخونم که شغلای بهتری دارم مثل مهندسی و تجربیم پزشکی که پس فردا پشیمون نشم واس همین یکی ازینارو بالاخره میخونم


شما علاقت زبانه ولی میخوای ریاضی یا تجربی شرکت کنی؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه میتونی تهران یا شریف یدونه ازینارو قبول شی برو
> مدیریت(مالی.بازرگانی).اقتصا  د.مهندسی
> اگه نشدی سال دیگه وقت بذار بشی
> تضمینی ته اینا درامدت از یه متخصص چشم پزشکی بیشتره
> تضمینی تضمینی
> البته اگه به تهش برسی
> و تهران یا شریف قبول بشی


*ببین رشته و ایده باید داشته باشی برای مهندسی 
یعنی بگی میرم مهندس بشم که این ایده ذهنم رو پیاده کنم
اگه اینجوری نباشی و بگی میرم مهندسی میخونم و یکی میاد من رو استخدام مکینه و یا کارمند میشم و حقوق میگیرم به نظرم یکم باید تجدید نظر بشه درش
در مورد تضمین هم بله شریف که خوب خوبه ولی خیلی سخته قبولی درش مخصوصا مهندسی های تاپش مثل برق و کامپیوتر
ولی همچنان من یه نفر از همشهریام که تهارن زندگی میکرد و مادرش شهرستان بود رفت دبیرستان البرز تهران درس خوند و رتبه 24 کشور شد رفت هوافضای شزیف (زمانی که کنکور دو مرحله ای بود)
الان کارش تدریس فیزیک هست که در اون هم موفق نیست و خیلی کم برای تدریس میگیرنش 
یه پروژه داد برای توربین بادی های کوه های عینالو تبریز که پذیرفته نشد 0سر اون پروژه هم پول و وقتش رفت) با خودش که صحبت میکردم یه زمانی میگفت بزرگترین اشتباهم این بود که موندم کشورم (البته مشکل داشت و نمیتونست بره به خاطر مادرش )ولی خوب داره زندگیش رو میکنه الحمد الله از همون تدریس مبحثی که گاهی میگیره دو تا بچه هم داره*

----------


## moboer

> سلام بچه ها من پشت کنکوریم میخوام واسه کنکور ریاضی بخونم کنارش کنکور زبانم میدم ولی با خودم فکر کردم یکم گفتم پزشکی الان شغل پردرامد و خوبیه بنظرتون میتونم تو این 4 ماه و نیم پزشکی بیامر اگه بخونمو تلاش کنم؟ خواهشا رک و راست باشید نیاید الکی فقط امید بدید چون ریاضی راحت مهندسی میشه اورد  چون داوطلب زیاد نداره ولی تجربی هممون میدونیم خان هشتمه و تا الان بنده هیچی نخوندم میرسم جدی و با تلاش بخونم پزشکی بیارم؟ یا واس همون مهندسی بخونم؟ مهندسی ام دوست دارم ولی شغلش تو ایران ثبات نداره ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید که میشه درام پزشکی از الان یا نه؟


 هرکدوم علاقه داری برو

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام بچه ها من پشت کنکوریم میخوام واسه کنکور ریاضی بخونم کنارش کنکور زبانم میدم ولی با خودم فکر کردم یکم گفتم پزشکی الان شغل پردرامد و خوبیه بنظرتون میتونم تو این 4 ماه و نیم پزشکی بیامر اگه بخونمو تلاش کنم؟ خواهشا رک و راست باشید نیاید الکی فقط امید بدید چون ریاضی راحت مهندسی میشه اورد  چون داوطلب زیاد نداره ولی تجربی هممون میدونیم خان هشتمه و تا الان بنده هیچی نخوندم میرسم جدی و با تلاش بخونم پزشکی بیارم؟ یا واس همون مهندسی بخونم؟ مهندسی ام دوست دارم ولی شغلش تو ایران ثبات نداره ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید که میشه درام پزشکی از الان یا نه؟


درود
نظر من رو بخواید، من میگم همون ریاضی رو کنکور بدید، رشته مورد علاقه تون رو بخونین، یه لیسانس مهندسی با معدل نسبتا خوب بگیرید و مهاجرت کنین و یه زندگی آرومی رو شروع کنین
پزشکی رشته پردرآمدیه شکی نیست ولی به طرق دیگه هم میشه موفق بود و #زندگی_نرمالی داشت و لذت برد  :Yahoo (105): 
بدرود

----------


## KARIMASADI

> *ببین رشته و ایده باید داشته باشی برای مهندسی 
> یعنی بگی میرم مهندس بشم که این ایده ذهنم رو پیاده کنم
> اگه اینجوری نباشی و بگی میرم مهندسی میخونم و یکی میاد من رو استخدام مکینه و یا کارمند میشم و حقوق میگیرم به نظرم یکم باید تجدید نظر بشه درش
> در مورد تضمین هم بله شریف که خوب خوبه ولی خیلی سخته قبولی درش مخصوصا مهندسی های تاپش مثل برق و کامپیوتر
> ولی همچنان من یه نفر از همشهریام که تهارن زندگی میکرد و مادرش شهرستان بود رفت دبیرستان البرز تهران درس خوند و رتبه 24 کشور شد رفت هوافضای شزیف (زمانی که کنکور دو مرحله ای بود)
> الان کارش تدریس فیزیک هست که در اون هم موفق نیست و خیلی کم برای تدریس میگیرنش 
> یه پروژه داد برای توربین بادی های کوه های عینالو تبریز که پذیرفته نشد 0سر اون پروژه هم پول و وقتش رفت) با خودش که صحبت میکردم یه زمانی میگفت بزرگترین اشتباهم این بود که موندم کشورم (البته مشکل داشت و نمیتونست بره به خاطر مادرش )ولی خوب داره زندگیش رو میکنه الحمد الله از همون تدریس مبحثی که گاهی میگیره دو تا بچه هم داره*


خدا حفظشون کنه واسش منم میگم اگه واس مهندسی بخونم مدرکمو که گرفتم میرم ازینجا ولی باز میدونی اینجا ای تی ازادم بگیری میتونی بری اونور بحث اینه نمیدونم والله ولی اونورم شاید نرم هیچی معلوم نیست الان من میتونم این 5ماهرو بخونم پزشکیم بیارم ولی نیاز دارم بچه ها راهنماییم کنم کدوم مطالبو حذف کنم کدومو بخونم بیشتر چجور مباحثو تقسیم کنم

----------


## KARIMASADI

> درود
> نظر من رو بخواید، من میگم همون ریاضی رو کنکور بدید، رشته مورد علاقه تون رو بخونین، یه لیسانس مهندسی با معدل نسبتا خوب بگیرید و مهاجرت کنین و یه زندگی آرومی رو شروع کنین
> پزشکی رشته پردرآمدیه شکی نیست ولی به طرق دیگه هم میشه موفق بود و #زندگی_نرمالی داشت و لذت برد 
> بدرود


درسته ولی اونور رفتنم الکی نیست پول میخواد من رفیقم از همین الان پاسپورتشو گرفته داره حقوق میخونه ازاد بعدش میفرستنش پدر مادرش خارج من باید رو پای خودم وایسم بحثم اینه و حالم بهم میخوره از این ایرانو کنکور که فقط خوشبختیش تو پزشکیه و رشته های پیرا

----------


## KARIMASADI

> 4ماه ونیم نه 5 ماه ونیم
> واینکه شما میتونید قبول بشید یا نه به ارداه خودتون بستگی داره و به نظر من کسی نمیتونه جواب اینو بده 
> و اگه میترسین که زمان کم باشه که زمان باقی مانده واسه تموم کردن دروس کافیه وحتی زمان واسه جمع بندی ومرور هم هس 
> دینی :34 درسه اگه یک درمیان دینی بخونیم تو 68 ما میگیریم 70 روز تمامه
> عربی :19 درسه که من گفتم هر درس رو به دو بخش تقسیم کردم و38 بخش شد که اگه اینم یک در میان بخونیم 76 روزه ما میگیریم 80 روزه تمام 
> فارسی: اکثرن مبحثی میخونن  که شامل لغت واملا  ارایه ادبی   دستور زبان   وقرابت که اگه شما  هر روز لغات یک درسو بخونید 50 روزه لغات تمومه واسه قرابت دو کار  میتونید انجام بدید به نظر من اول قرابت ومفاهیم 3 کتاب درسی بخونید وتمام کنید در کنار لغات  بعد شروع کنید تست قرابت بزنید وتحلیل کنید 
> ارایه ادبی ودستور زبانم تا عید تموم میشن
> زبان :من خودم درس زبان ضعیفم وفقط تا عید واژه میخونم بعدش گرامر وکلوز تست
> دروس تخصصی 
> ...


 ببین داداش خودم من زبان فولم یعنی دارم زبان اختصاصی میخونم که کنکور زبانم زیر 10 شم که اگه نشد ریاضی یا تجری زبان تهران درام این هیچ من پارسال 1 ماه خوندم و میتونم بگم تسلط نسبی رو دی نی و فارسی دارم و عین مرورن برام فقط میمونه عربی که با نکته تست فلاح تهش 1ماه و نیم یعنی 40 روز میبندمش مشکل من که مشکل همه ام هست اختصاصیان فیزیک و میتونم من یاد بگیرم مشکلی ندارم میدونم واسش چیکار کنم زیستم حفظیات و تست باید زیاد کار کرد شیمی هم حفظیات مشکلی نیست واس محاسبات مشکل دارم و ریاضی که داغونم من شیمی و ریاضی نیاز دارم ویدیو ببینم شما کیو معرفی میکنید؟ والله ریاضی میگن اریان خوبه رفیقم که رتبه 700ریاضی شد گفت اریان ببین من میترسم روشاش جواب نده چون 99شم میگه ببین رفیقم  شیمی که میگن اقاجانی  الان شما واس ریاضی من یه دبیر معرفی کن که تا تهش بخونم باهاش و درصد بالا برسم و تمرین زیاد کنم و شیمی محاسباتم یه دبیر که با تست زیاد درصد بالارو بزنم

----------


## _Joseph_

> ببین داداش خودم من زبان فولم یعنی دارم زبان اختصاصی میخونم که کنکور زبانم زیر 10 شم که اگه نشد ریاضی یا تجری زبان تهران درام این هیچ من پارسال 1 ماه خوندم و میتونم بگم تسلط نسبی رو دی نی و فارسی دارم و عین مرورن برام فقط میمونه عربی که با نکته تست فلاح تهش 1ماه و نیم یعنی 40 روز میبندمش مشکل من که مشکل همه ام هست اختصاصیان فیزیک و میتونم من یاد بگیرم مشکلی ندارم میدونم واسش چیکار کنم زیستم حفظیات و تست باید زیاد کار کرد شیمی هم حفظیات مشکلی نیست واس محاسبات مشکل دارم و ریاضی که داغونم من شیمی و ریاضی نیاز دارم ویدیو ببینم شما کیو معرفی میکنید؟ والله ریاضی میگن اریان خوبه رفیقم که رتبه 700ریاضی شد گفت اریان ببین من میترسم روشاش جواب نده چون 99شم میگه ببین رفیقم  شیمی که میگن اقاجانی  الان شما واس ریاضی من یه دبیر معرفی کن که تا تهش بخونم باهاش و درصد بالا برسم و تمرین زیاد کنم و شیمی محاسباتم یه دبیر که با تست زیاد درصد بالارو بزنم


اگه شیمیت ضعیفه بابایی بهتر شیر فهمت میکنه 
آقاجانی حکم نیترو پلاس :Yahoo (4): (البته کامل میگه مطالب رو ) داره کلاسش یعنی من سرم از کتاب آزاد میشه میرم میشم حل تست اش رو میبینم
برای ریاضی از ثابتی و یا امینی راد استفاده کن

----------


## KARIMASADI

> اگه شیمیت ضعیفه بابایی بهتر شیر فهمت میکنه 
> آقاجانی حکم نیترو پلاس(البته کامل میگه مطالب رو ) داره کلاسش یعنی من سرم از کتاب آزاد میشه میرم میشم حل تست اش رو میبینم
> برای ریاضی از ثابتی و یا امینی راد استفاده کن


نه بابایی الکی وقت گیرخ  2برابر چیزی که باید مطالبو درس میده همون اقاجانی بهتره واسه ریاضی نمیدونم میگن مویینی مازم خوبه  الا که میگی ثابتی و امینی راد خوبن اصلا یعنی از صفر به 100ن؟ یا ضعیفن؟

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام بچه ها من پشت کنکوریم میخوام واسه کنکور ریاضی بخونم کنارش کنکور زبانم میدم ولی با خودم فکر کردم یکم گفتم پزشکی الان شغل پردرامد و خوبیه بنظرتون میتونم تو این 4 ماه و نیم پزشکی بیامر اگه بخونمو تلاش کنم؟ خواهشا رک و راست باشید نیاید الکی فقط امید بدید چون ریاضی راحت مهندسی میشه اورد  چون داوطلب زیاد نداره ولی تجربی هممون میدونیم خان هشتمه و تا الان بنده هیچی نخوندم میرسم جدی و با تلاش بخونم پزشکی بیارم؟ یا واس همون مهندسی بخونم؟ مهندسی ام دوست دارم ولی شغلش تو ایران ثبات نداره ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید که میشه درام پزشکی از الان یا نه؟


مهندسی

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه بابایی الکی وقت گیرخ  2برابر چیزی که باید مطالبو درس میده همون اقاجانی بهتره واسه ریاضی نمیدونم میگن مویینی مازم خوبه  الا که میگی ثابتی و امینی راد خوبن اصلا یعنی از صفر به 100ن؟ یا ضعیفن؟


*امینی راد که کلا خوراک پایه صفر و ریاضی ضعیفه
ملاک پور هم خیلی ها تعریف میکنن ولی به نظرم خسته کننده درس میده(البته شاید برای من اینطوری بوده چون یه چیزایی رو میدونستم از قبل )
جذاب ترین درس رو به نظرم رفعتی درس میده*

----------


## _Joseph_

*درض من یه چیزی هم بگم در مورد این که گفتید تجربی خوان هشتمه
به نظرم دروس ریاضی فیزیک خیلی سنگین تر از زیست هستند
این حرف من رو زمانی متوجه میشید که به جاهای سنگین حسابان و گسسته و هندسه برسید*

----------


## KARIMASADI

> مهندسی


دلیل؟

----------


## KARIMASADI

> *امینی راد که کلا خوراک پایه صفر و ریاضی ضعیفه
> ملاک پور هم خیلی ها تعریف میکنن ولی به نظرم خسته کننده درس میده(البته شاید برای من اینطوری بوده چون یه چیزایی رو میدونستم از قبل )
> جذاب ترین درس رو به نظرم رفعتی درس میده*


داداش از بحث باهات خوشم میاد انگار تجربت زیاد نسبت به بقیه منابعو میشناسی همونطور که گفتی اره  ملاک پور دیدم خسته کنندستاریانم میگن روشه یه سری میگن عالیه یه سری میگن بد رفیق خودم 700 کنکور شد 40 زد رشته ریاضی ریاضیو گفت اریان ببین مویینیم هست که نمیدونم الا هم ندیدم فقط یکی از الایا که ریش داره خیلی سریع درس یمده یکم ادم باید هی پاز بده و بزنه عقب الان من یه منبعی میخوام که باهاش تا اخر ببینم و تست از صفر تا صد بزنم یه جورایی طوری نباشه که بگم این سطحش پایینه فعلا ویدیوها فلانیو ببینم بعد اونو یکی فقط کتابام ریاضی مهر و ماه 99رو دارم خوبه راستش راهنماییم اگه میشه کن من تموم منابعم برا کنکور 99ن دبیات عربی زیست شیمی ریاضی و فیزیک همه نیازی هست کتاب جدید بگیرم یا اینارو مسلط شم و به عنوان منبع دوم و تست سخت تر بعدا کتاب بگیرم؟

----------


## Fawzi

> دلیل؟


وقتی همه ریختن تو پزشکی
تو مهندسی رو برگزین  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## KARIMASADI

> وقتی همه ریختن تو پزشکی
> تو مهندسی رو برگزین


:/ الان تو خودت مهندسی را برگزیده ای؟

----------


## Yasna14

> ببین داداش خودم من زبان فولم یعنی دارم زبان اختصاصی میخونم که کنکور زبانم زیر 10 شم که اگه نشد ریاضی یا تجری زبان تهران درام این هیچ من پارسال 1 ماه خوندم و میتونم بگم تسلط نسبی رو دی نی و فارسی دارم و عین مرورن برام فقط میمونه عربی که با نکته تست فلاح تهش 1ماه و نیم یعنی 40 روز میبندمش مشکل من که مشکل همه ام هست اختصاصیان فیزیک و میتونم من یاد بگیرم مشکلی ندارم میدونم واسش چیکار کنم زیستم حفظیات و تست باید زیاد کار کرد شیمی هم حفظیات مشکلی نیست واس محاسبات مشکل دارم و ریاضی که داغونم من شیمی و ریاضی نیاز دارم ویدیو ببینم شما کیو معرفی میکنید؟ والله ریاضی میگن اریان خوبه رفیقم که رتبه 700ریاضی شد گفت اریان ببین من میترسم روشاش جواب نده چون 99شم میگه ببین رفیقم  شیمی که میگن اقاجانی  الان شما واس ریاضی من یه دبیر معرفی کن که تا تهش بخونم باهاش و درصد بالا برسم و تمرین زیاد کنم و شیمی محاسباتم یه دبیر که با تست زیاد درصد بالارو بزنم


میتونید از راه ابریشم ریاضی الا استفاده کنید تعریفشو خیلی شنیدم
ولی درمورد دبیرای دیگه چون خودم استفاده نکردم نمیتونم نظر بدم

----------


## moboer

> میتونید از راه ابریشم ریاضی الا استفاده کنید تعریفشو خیلی شنیدم
> ولی درمورد دبیرای دیگه چون خودم استفاده نکردم نمیتونم نظر بدم


*لطفا صرفا بر اساس شنیده ها دیگرانو راهنمایی نکنین، الان دوست عزیز ما سر دو راهی گیر کرده، هر راهنمایی اشتباه میتونه صدمات جبران ناپذیری به اینده ایشون بزنه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش از بحث باهات خوشم میاد انگار تجربت زیاد نسبت به بقیه منابعو میشناسی همونطور که گفتی اره  ملاک پور دیدم خسته کنندستاریانم میگن روشه یه سری میگن عالیه یه سری میگن بد رفیق خودم 700 کنکور شد 40 زد رشته ریاضی ریاضیو گفت اریان ببین مویینیم هست که نمیدونم الا هم ندیدم فقط یکی از الایا که ریش داره خیلی سریع درس یمده یکم ادم باید هی پاز بده و بزنه عقب الان من یه منبعی میخوام که باهاش تا اخر ببینم و تست از صفر تا صد بزنم یه جورایی طوری نباشه که بگم این سطحش پایینه فعلا ویدیوها فلانیو ببینم بعد اونو یکی فقط کتابام ریاضی مهر و ماه 99رو دارم خوبه راستش راهنماییم اگه میشه کن من تموم منابعم برا کنکور 99ن دبیات عربی زیست شیمی ریاضی و فیزیک همه نیازی هست کتاب جدید بگیرم یا اینارو مسلط شم و به عنوان منبع دوم و تست سخت تر بعدا کتاب بگیرم؟


اگه اونیکه ریش داره(استاد عزیز مهندسی ثابتی :Yahoo (4): ) برات سریع هست از فیلمهای امینی راد و یا محمد امین نباخته استفاده کن برای ریاضی . آقای نباخته بسیار شیوا و آرام درس میدن 
ولی این رو هم بگم خدمتتون اگر برای رشته ریاضی میخواهید آماده بشید بی برو برگرد فیلمهای حسابان مجید رفعتی رو ببینید ایشون بسیار علمی و باکلاس تدریس میکنن و هر راه و روشی که ممکنه رو برای حل سوال پای تخته مینویسن (مفهومی)

----------


## KARIMASADI

> اگه اونیکه ریش داره(استاد عزیز مهندسی ثابتی) برات سریع هست از فیلمهای امینی راد و یا محمد امین نباخته استفاده کن برای ریاضی . آقای نباخته بسیار شیوا و آرام درس میدن 
> ولی این رو هم بگم خدمتتون اگر برای رشته ریاضی میخواهید آماده بشید بی برو برگرد فیلمهای حسابان مجید رفعتی رو ببینید ایشون بسیار علمی و باکلاس تدریس میکنن و هر راه و روشی که ممکنه رو برای حل سوال پای تخته مینویسن (مفهومی)


اها خیلی ممنون بعد من با الا اشنا ندارم معلماشون تستایی که کار میکننن استاندارد و خوب هستن که برا کنکور امادت ککنن؟

----------


## maladam

نینیرم درس اوخویام دکتر اولام...

----------


## _Joseph_

> اها خیلی ممنون بعد من با الا اشنا ندارم معلماشون تستایی که کار میکننن استاندارد و خوب هستن که برا کنکور امادت ککنن؟


*عزیز من برو ببین دیگهههه اینقدر چرا سیم جین میکنی و وقتت رو تلف میکنی ؟؟؟ دو روزت سر اینا رفت هااااا؟!!! تو که صفری الان طبق گفته های خودتون پس  برات تمرین کتاب هم حل کنن برات سود داره و تورو رشد میده چه برسه به کنکور
در مورد این که سوالاتشون در چه حده 
در حدی هستن که تو بهترین مدارس تدریس میشن و میتونن شما رو به یه تست زی بیشتر از یه منبع هدایت و اماده کنن*

----------


## _Joseph_

> نینیرم درس اوخویام دکتر اولام...


*ساقیز آلام چینیم اوشاخلارا ورمیم*

----------

